

Coming Soon - The I2 Instance Type - High I/O Performance Via SSD - samspenc
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/11/coming-soon-the-i2-instance-type-high-io-performance-via-ssd.html

======
Dave_Rosenthal
Of particular note for distributed operational data stores is the focus on
"significantly higher [network] performance (in terms of packets per second)".
This (and High I/O instance pricing) has been a major obstacles to getting
great results for these type of systems on AWS.

